# Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adaptor Missing



## csmaximus (May 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

so 2 days ago I bought Forza Horizon 3, but I've got a problem with the Teredo Tunneling Adaptor. The Xbox app says that "teredo couldn't qualify". I wanted to un- and reinstall teredo but it's missing in the device manager and in the "add legacy hardware" although it is installed and I have tried everything I found on the internet to fix this but still have no solution :c

Running netsh interface teredo show state returns me this;

Type : client (Group Policy)
Server Name : teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com
Client Refresh Interval : 20 seconds
Client Port : 3544
State : offline
Error : Servername could not be resolved

Has anyone a idea of what is wrong here? 
And if some information is missing, just write it here and I will try to get it asap.
Thanks for all help already


----------



## csmaximus (May 29, 2018)

So, i tried some thing and i got from the teredo state above to this : 
Type : client (Group Policy
Server Name : win1710.ipv6.microsoft.com.
Client Refresh Interval : 30 seconds
Client Port : 3544
State : offline
Error : primary teredo server unreachable over udp

Still don't know what that means and what to do tho...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the Make and Model# or your internet Router? 
To enable teredo, Open an Elevated Command Prompt type the following:

*netsh int teredo set state natawareclient*

That should re-enable it plus make it aware of a NAT firewall you may be behind. additionally you will either need to log into Routers Setup and enable UPNP on your router firewall, or forward port * 3544* to enable it.


----------

